
Get Your First Customer: $1k ARR waiting for a 'medium for academic papers' - hackerews
https://www.demandrush.com/problems/medium-for-academic-research-papers
======
Cozumel
Well that explains this
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14570149](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14570149)

Frankly it sounds like laziness though, it's not that difficult or onerous to
read papers and follow citation trails!

------
whatnotests
Why not just use Medium for academic papers?

